# Pictures of my 94 Nissan D21 XE v6 4x4



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

As the title mentions, here are some pictures of my truck. I thought I would just post them for anyone who cares. Ya know...


















































I love the truck but, as I mentioned in some previous threads, the frame it riddled with rust. The guy took advantage of my vehicular ignorance and screwed me. But it's alright. I'm just thrilled to have something that gets me from point A to point B. Granted, since it's so rusted and the frame is shot, I can't get over 45MPH, much to the dismay of driver's stuck behind me, lol. The tire wobbles something fierce when I drive faster than that. Oh well. I love my clunker.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that's a damn shame...


----------



## jumar360 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats a nice looking truck Reznik. This is a fairly common problem with these trucks, the truck lasts longer than the frame. My 94 has a lot of rust on the frame too. The owner before me had the frame reinforced by welding a few steel plates along the sides of the frame. You can see it in the wheel wells under the bed. But I don't think the rust got to the point where affects the drive. Try taking your truck to a local welder and see what they say. 

I'm also going to put on a rust preventer on the frame in the spring. POR15, Inc.  This stuff stops rust from forming and also strengthens the metal its been applied to.

Goodluck
Joe


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

nice truck, what part of NC are you from? I use to live in Bath NC. Nissan HB are a dime a dozen there,here in TX I dont ever see HB running around.


----------



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, i see them everywhere around here. i wish someone would come off of one for me, since this one's deceased... and to answer your question, i live in Marion, NC.


----------

